# The Mosaic Mad House, Herts Jan '12



## mookster (Jan 25, 2012)

Els's report from here a few days back clicked something in my memory that I knew where it was, so a trip was hastily organised which turned into a bit of a busy one with 5 of us heading down there, me, 2 non-members, Northern Ninja and Landie Man.

History is sparse, it was a farm built in 1877, abandoned and put on sale after a fire in an upstairs room. The family appeared to have left everything behind, a more sinister possibility is that the poor unfortunates perished in the fire but that's pure guesswork. There have since been a couple more fires upstairs.

At some point between Northern Ninja's first visit and Els's, someone dumped an entire dismantled shed in the front room which is annoying to say the least as it is one of the best areas. I could have spent much longer inside rooting through the stuff but unfortunately we were running late and had other more important places to be so it was a little bit rushed in the end.










































Found amidst the grime, a reminder of happier times




































Thanks for looking, more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157629029639163/


----------



## maximus (Jan 25, 2012)

What a weird place! Some of walls look like the altair design colouring books I used to colour in when I was young!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mummyshambles (Jan 25, 2012)

beautiful place / i really wonder who lived there??


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 25, 2012)

My god that's pretty.... Bloody helll. I have to get here!!


----------



## King Al (Jan 25, 2012)

The decorations and furnature in this place look crazy!! great pics Mookster


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant find..well done mate.


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2012)

I would have thought from the pics that this would be a sought after property! Is it in dire need of expensive renovation? I Love it and come that elusive lottery jackpot its mine, Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Jan 26, 2012)

smiler said:


> I would have thought from the pics that this would be a sought after property! Is it in dire need of expensive renovation? I Love it and come that elusive lottery jackpot its mine, Thanks.



Downstairs it's alright but there is water seeping into one of the rooms, the upstairs has had a few small fires and half the floor is just the beams, the roof is probably in bad condition because its covered completely by a tarpaulin...yeah it needs some extensive work!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow...what a place!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## krisan (Jan 27, 2012)

what a beautiful place!


----------



## djrich (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow amazing place that!


----------

